# Vaccination



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi! Does anyone know what do they vaccinate children here against? Thank you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Our baby was born in India and his vaccination is continuing here
i don't know the names (its all there in the little booklet they gave us) but the vaccination is pretty much the same as in India
I know it doesn't help a lot, but still


----------

